# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياااج زينب العسكري،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
هــــــــــلا بالحلوييييييييين ..كيفكم انشاء الله كويسسين
وانا اتصفح عجبني مكياااج زينب العسكري فحبيتكم تشوفوووونه معااااي ..
وانشاء الله يعجبكم ....











كأنها ممثله هنديه 
























يللا اريد عطر ردووودكم الحلوووه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

حلوووووووووووين بس في بعضهم ثقيل شوي


يسلموووووووو ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حلوووووووين
تسلم الايادي

----------


## القمر الجميل

مكياج كثير حلو يسلموووووا لكن زي ما قالت اختي الامل الوردي بعضه ثقيل مشكووووووووره

----------


## نبض قلب

الله حويو المكيآج مرة ..

تسلمي فروحه غنآتي مآقصرتي..
مجهود متوآصل ومعروف دآئمآ من فروحه ..
تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## فرح

> حلوووووووووووين بس في بعضهم ثقيل شوي
> 
> 
> يسلموووووووو ويعطيك الف عافيه



 يسلم عمرك الغاالي يالغاااليه
الاحلى نووورتواااصلك الحلووو مثلك 
حتى انا ما احب الثقيل ..احب الهااادى 
يعطيك العااافيه 
منوووره حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> حلوووووووين
> تسلم الايادي



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي وقلب غاااليك نوااارة 
الحلى بوجووودك المتألق 
يعطيك العااافيه لاخلاولاعدم من الغالييييين
دمتِ بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

> مكياج كثير حلو يسلموووووا لكن زي ما قالت اختي الامل الوردي بعضه ثقيل مشكووووووووره



 يسلمك ويحفظك الكريم غاااليتي قمرنا الجميل
ايااامك الحلوووه بالفرح والسعاااده 
العفووو ولو يستااهلووو الغالين حبيبتي 
موفقه دووم

----------


## فرح

> الله حويو المكيآج مرة ..
> 
> تسلمي فروحه غنآتي مآقصرتي..
> مجهود متوآصل ومعروف دآئمآ من فروحه ..
> تحياتي
> 
> نبووضه



 يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك حبيبتي 
نبض قلبي ..
اياامك الحلوووه ،،مشكوووره ياااقلبي 
وهذا من ذوووقك وطيب اصلك يالغلا
منوووره متصفحي بهيك اشراااقه منيره منك

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يسلموا مليوووون على النقلهـ الكثيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر حلوووووهـ_


_طرح لاعدم_

_ارق التحايا و أعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووووو يالغلا

طرح راااااااااااااائع ومميز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلوووو*
*تسلمييين فروح ع الذوووق*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*وبانتظااار جديدج دووم*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

> _يسلموا مليوووون على النقلهـ الكثيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر حلوووووهـ_
> 
> 
> _طرح لاعدم_ 
> _ارق التحايا و أعذبها ::: وردة محمدية_



 يسلمك ربي ورووودتنا الغااليه
تواااجدك الاحلى ..
لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه 
دوووم انشاء الله تواااصلك الحلووو منك يااقلبي

----------


## فرح

> يسلموووووو يالغلا
> 
> طرح راااااااااااااائع ومميز



 يسلم عمرك لؤلؤتنا الغاااليه
الروووعه بتواااجدك الغاالي 
دوووم هالطله المشرقه حبيبتي 
منوووره صفحتي

----------


## فرح

> *حلوووو*
> *تسلمييين فروح ع الذوووق*
> *الله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
> *وبانتظااار جديدج دووم*
> *تحيااااتي*



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي شذاااوي
تحلى ايااامك بحب ابو الحسن علي واهل بيته عليهم السلام
يعطيك العااافيه ..حظووورك دااائما متألق ياااقلبي 
موفقه

----------


## مريم المقدسة

[IMG]http://img134.**************/img134/4222/14159515ue7.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين يالغلا 
عجبني هذا المكيااااج عجييييييييييييب
يسلمووووو

----------


## فرح

> [img]http://img134.**************/img134/4222/14159515ue7.gif[/img]



 يسلم عمرك حبيبتي مريووومه
ع حظووورك وتشريفك متصفحي 
دوووم توااااصلك المتألق يالغلا 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> تسلمين يالغلا 
> عجبني هذا المكيااااج عجييييييييييييب
> 
> يسلمووووو



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
يسعدني دووووم توااااجدك الغااالي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الغاليييييين 
منوووره ياااقلبي

----------


## fatemah

مكياج رائع فعلا تسلمييي خية فروحة
ع الميك اب الرائع لاعدمنا الجديد
سلامے

----------


## فرح

> مكياج رائع فعلا تسلمييي خية فروحة
> 
> ع الميك اب الرائع لاعدمنا الجديد
> سلامے



 يسلمك ويحفظك الهي فطومتنا الغاااليه
الراائع هو حظوورك الطيب 
يعطيك العافيه 
ولاحرمنا هالطله البهيه 
موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## احساسي شاعري

تسلمي اختي فرح على هالذوق الحلووووووووووو
ويعطيش العافيه

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي اختي فرح على هالذوق الحلووووووووووو
> ويعطيش العافيه



 يسلمك ويحفظك عزيزتي احساسي 
ومشكوووره ع حظووورك الطيب 
وهذا من طيبك حبيبتي 
والاحلى تعطيرك صفحتي 
موفقه

----------


## hope

مكيآجهآ حلوو
والي مدوختني رسمة الكحلهـ مره تعجبني

يعطيك العافيه فرووحه ع الطرح 

لاعدمنا جديدك حبووبه

تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

*يسلمووو فرووحه
مكياج حلووو
وخاصة هذا
*
تحياتي يالغلا

----------


## أمينه

بما أن أمينه إتحب الناعم فعجبها هذا 

كل الشكر لك أختي _فرح_ والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## فرح

مشكوووريييييين حبايبي 
حـــــــووور**مـــــــــونــــي**آمينه
تسلمووون لي ويعطيكم العااافيه 
دوووم هالانوااار الحلوووه 
دمتم بحفظ لله ورعاايته

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد فرووح* 

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآافيه ع المكيآج ،،*

*بش اني عفر مآاطيقهآ احسهآ تلعب على نفسهآ كتير ×ــــــ×* 

*تسلمي فرووح قمر ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه قمر ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عطر العود

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
حلويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## فرح

مشكوريييييييين 
كروووزه ..عطر العود
ويعطيكم العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله الحلوووه 
دوووم هالتواااصل الراائع منكم 
موفقيييييييين

----------


## النظره البريئه

رائع
يسلمو
يعطيك الف عافيه
سلمت لنا اناملك

----------


## وردة اليوم

والله المكياج تمام مافيه كلام

----------


## فرح

النظره البريئه** وردة اليوم
مشكووورييييين ع حظوووركم الراائع
يعطيكم الف مليوون عااافيه
ولاحرمنا هالاشررراقه الحلووه منكم 
دمتم بخيييييييير

----------


## فضايل القطيف

اني هالممثلةمااطيقهالانهامغرورة وسخيفةوكفايةانهامومحترمةنفسهابلبسهاللقصيرورقصهافي مسلسلاتها

----------


## مؤلم غيابك

الله يعطيك العافيه على الصور

----------


## زينب هويتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموووو على الطرح
لاخلا ولاعدم
تحياتي

----------

